# Autozone: Rotella 5w-40 T6 for $15 a gallon until nov 15, limit 6 per person.



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

*Autozone: Rotella 5w-40 T6 for $20 a gallon until nov 15, limit 6 per person.*

Autozone: Rotella 5w-40 T6 for $20 a gallon until nov 15, limit 6 per person.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice, I'm going to grab a coupe gallons


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

oh nice.. will have to pick some up although I have like 6 gallons here at the house already :laugh:


----------



## blubullet509 (Oct 15, 2007)

its like 19$ at walmart all the time


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

yeah, it is.. it was originally posted as $15 after coupon, but turns out that the before coupon price they were quoted over the phone was $20 instead of $24.99 like it really is.. so basically the deal wasn't a deal


----------

